

Facebook's Open Compute Project - prostoalex
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-open-compute-project-history-2015-6?op=1

======
McGlockenshire
So is there anyone _not_ working for a multi-billion multinational that has
any interest in OpenCompute?

I work for an integrator / VAR that offered OpenCompute hardware - one of the
first thanks to some connections - but never managed to sell any. We gave up
trying after about a year. The maintenance burden of keeping a product line
alive that nobody wanted to purchase was too much for us to justify.

~~~
deerpig
We're working on a project to use open compute racks and servers in a 20'
shipping container on one end and a swamp cooler using evaporative media
instead of a mister on the other end. It's similar to SGI's discontinued 16'
ICE CUBE, but it will be a modular system (computer racks are only one type of
module) and an it's an open design which will be donated to open compute (if
they're open to the idea).

The idea is to be able to quickly and cheaply deploy infrastructure in
developing SE Asian countries (we're in Phnom Penh).

The problem we keep running into is that when we contact venders selling open
compute servers, they don't take us seriously because we aren't building out
data centers with hundreds or thousands of racks....

